# Pregnancy Costume Ideas



## ErikaW (Oct 3, 2010)

By the time halloween comes I will be 36 weeks pregnant  Anyone have any ideas on a halloween costume? 

This will be my last Halloween without kids  Next year will be interesting. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

You could leave off the blood if its too much. I like the blood personally. I have a variation on this I've wanted to do for a Game of Thrones costume...which involved the birth of a black smokey baby. what are your tastes? cute or scary?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

making the alien might be tricky but could make your own variation

I've seen costumes where something is just painted either on a tshirt or the belly itself, like a pumpkin , a basketball , an eight ball ect. 
also dress up like a beer guzzlin dude and your belly is the beer gut....again depends on you halloween tastes

there is a variation on the baby doll arms as well that has the arms and legs sticking out holding a trick or treat bucket and they painted let me out on the Tshirt


----------



## ErikaW (Oct 3, 2010)

I love Halloween! Costumes should always be scary not cute or sexy. A friend of mine to do the baby coming out of the shirt with blood. I was just looking for some other ideas  

The alien coming out is cool. Did you make it?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

The alien one is my favorite. No I didn't make it, saw it on pinterest. but it could be made with paper mache or they actually sell a stuffed version of the Alien alien like this one I've seen it like a puppet and then just a straight up stuffed collectible. I've seen it at Hastings or other novelty shops...your in canada so I'm not sure what stores you have. You could do a variation on it , snakes coming out , rat heads , those would be much easier props to find and would be stiff enough to not have to find a way to support them. But I do dig the alien....


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/e56e/

here is one version of the stuffed one, ive seen others. a little pricey since you would have to cut it up and put wire or something in it to make it stand up.I

I know your said a friend was doing the baby...is she just doing the arms like above or is she sticking out a head? could make it a head and an arm or arms sticking out with blood and it chewing on its umbilical cord with sharp teeth , evil eyes ( there are times in real life you will think your child is demon spawn, I've thought it myself of my own two from time to time)...maybe too much but like you said it is halloween lol


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------

